# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  Đổi chác con AC servo này đê các cụ ui

## elenercom

Tui có con motor AC servo của Rockwell Automation Korea mã CSMT-02BR1A mà không có driver. Tui muốn đổi lấy con motor mã CSMZ-02 hoặc 04. Cụ nào có nhu cầu ngược lại thì ta trao đổi cho zui nhé. Thanks. Long 0975 5 363 70

----------


## duongbff

Đầu dò nhiệt độ pt100 3 dây. Dây dò nhiệt độ pt100 3 dây. Cảm biến đo nhiệt độ giá rẻ. Đầu dò nhiệt độ châu Âu giá rẻ. Đầu dò củ hành 3 dây. Sensor đo nhiệt độ pt100 3 dây. Cảm biến đo nhiệt độ pt100 giá rẻ. *Bộ đo nhiệt độ và hiển thị nhiệt độ pt100*. Cảm biến nhiệt độ pt100 dây và que. *Que đo nhiệt độ pt100 3 dây.*

Chúng ta đã quen thuộc với các loại cảm biến đo nhiệt độ như: Pt100, Pt1000, Ni100, NTC. can nhiệt..... Mỗi loại sẽ hoạt động với một dãy nhiệt độ nhất định. Đối với nhiệt độ dưới 450ºC thì Pt100 có thể đo được. Còn đối với nhiệt độ cao hơn thì chúng ta phải sử dụng loại khác.
Trên thị trường hiện nay có nhiều loại sensor đo nhiệt độ. Thông dụng nhất là Pt100 3 dây hình dạng dây và hình dạng que (đầu củ hành). Tùy vào mục đích sử dụng, vị trí lắp đặt, dãy nhiệt độ cần đo là bao nhiêu là chúng ta chọn hình dạng pt100 phù hợp. Trong bài viết này tôi sẽ giới thiệu *đầu dò nhiệt độ pt100 3 dây* được sử dụng phổ biến hiện nay. 
*1. Giới thiệu đầu dò nhiệt độ pt100 3 dây của ITALIA*


Cấu tạo của _đầu dò nhiệt độ pt100 3 dây_ như hình trên. Cảm biến nhiệt độ này có phần đầu được thiết kế hình tròn và kích thước vừa đủ để lắp bộ chuyển đổi pt100 gắn đầu dò. Chính vì hình dạng thiết kế này mà chúng ta quen gọi nó là đầu dò củ hành. 
Trên thị trường hiện có rất nhiều loại cảm biến nhiệt độ loại đầu dò. Phần lớn có xuất xứ Trung Quốc với giá rẻ và dễ hư hỏng sau một thời gian sử dụng. Do đó, để đảm bảo an toàn cho hệ thống sản xuất, chúng ta nên chọn mua của các hãng châu Âu. Có nhiều model của châu Âu nhưng giá cả không chênh lệch nhiều so với hàng Trung Quốc. 
*Đầu dò nhiệt độ pt100 3 dây* của Ý được sản xuất theo công nghệ châu Âu nên thiết bị có độ chuẩn xác cao, độ bền cao và đáp ứng được những yêu cầu khắc khe trong công nghiệp. Một vài thông số kỹ thuật của cảm biến nhiệt độ pt100 3 dây như sau:

Độ dài que đo: 50mm....1000mmĐường kính (phi) của que đo: 3mm, 6mm, 8mmNgõ ra: 3 dâyRen kết nối: G1/2", G1/4"Vật liệu: inox 304, 316Nhiệt độ làm việc: -50ºC....+400ºCXuất xứ: Ý
*2. Ứng dụng của đầu dò nhiệt độ pt100 3 dây*

Có rất nhiều ứng dụng cần đến cảm biến pt100 như: đo nhiệt độ đường ống nước, đo nhiệt độ lò hơi, nhiệt độ phòng, đo nhiệt độ hệ thống làm lạnh.... Thông thường, đầu dò nhiệt độ pt100 3 dây có ngõ ra là điện trở nên chúng ta phải sử dụng chung với bộ chuyển đổi hoặc bộ hiển thị nhiệt độ.

Có hai loại bộ chuyển đổi nhiệt độ pt100 là loại gắn tủ điện như hình trên, và loại gắn trực tiếp trên đầu cảm biến. Đối với *đầu dò nhiệt độ pt100 3 dây* thì nên chọn loại transmitter tròn gắn trên đầu dò. Tín hiệu sau khi qua bộ transmitter sẽ là 4-20mA. Chúng ta có thể đưa về điều khiển PLC, biến tần.... hoặc các thiết bị khác.

Trong một số trường hợp, cần hiển thị nhiệt độ tại tủ điện để giám sát và phát cảnh báo khi nhiệt độ tăng cao. Chúng ta có thể sử dụng đến bộ hiển thị tín hiêu nhiệt độ. Như hình trên, tín hiệu từ pt100 3 dây được đưa trực tiếp về bộ hiển thị mà không cần qua bộ transmitter. Bộ hiển thị ngoài việc hiển thị chính xác giá trị nhiệt độ thì nó còn đóng vai trò như bộ transmitter. Chúng ta có thể lấy tín hiệu 4-20mA/0-10V hoặc relay từ bộ hiển thị này.
*3. Mua đầu dò nhiệt độ pt100 3 dây giá rẻ ở đâu ?*

Hiện nay không khó để mua một đầu *dò nhiệt độ pt100 3 dây giá rẻ* của Trung Quốc. Nhưng để mua được một bộ pt100 3 dây giá rẻ của châu Âu G7 thì rất khó. Công ty chúng tôi tự hào là đại diện duy nhất tại Việt Nam của hãng sản xuất PT100 từ Ý. Do đó, các loại Pt100 chúng tôi cung cấp có giá rất cạnh tranh so với hàng Châu Âu khác.

Ngoài dau do nhiet do pt100 3 dây thì chúng tôi cũng có cảm biến pt100 3 dây loại dây đo. Với thiết kế nhỏ gọn, pt100 loại dây này thích hợp lắp ở những nơi không gian hẹp nhưng vẫn đảm bảo bộ chính xác cao. 
Để biết thêm chi tiết về các loại cảm biến nhiệt độ pt100 hoặc cần tư vấn kỹ thuật xin vui lòng liên hệ:

_Bài viết hay khác:_
_Cảm biến nhiệt độ pt100 giá rẻ_

----------

